# Hellenic Gentoo

## Deathwing00

To sourceforge.net epitelous mas edose meros gia na kanoume website gia to Hellenic Gentoo. Oloi osi thelete na parete meros sto website, apla kante register sto sourceforge.net, kai afiste edw to codename sas.

Sas thimizoume oti exoume PHP + MySQL...   :Wink: Last edited by Deathwing00 on Sun Feb 20, 2005 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alfotis

Mporw na sou exw etoimo ena mini content management system se php+mysql se kanena mina (na teleiwsei i eksetastiki kai na to giortasw me mia 2imeri soura...)

Basika kala kai me pire tilefono o koukos giati apo tote pou gam*** to filesystem kai den eixa xrono na kanw 1 evdomada compile to gentoo (me kde kai ta sxetika) kai evala fedora (ti argokinito pragma einai ayto - btw perasa to kde 3.2.2 kai sernetai ston ypologisti mou enw to 3.1.2 pou eixe to fedora apo tin arxi pigaine sfaira! - 3eroume ti ftaiei?) ekopsa tis episkepseis sto forum tou gentoo giati evlepa ti leksi emerge kai me epiane kata8lipsi pou to fuckin fedora den exei tetoia kolpa...

Ayta apo mena.

Oti xreiasteis steile mou mail - alfotis@yahoo.gr .

----------

## Deathwing00

 *alfotis wrote:*   

> Mporw na sou exw etoimo ena mini content management system se php+mysql se kanena mina (na teleiwsei i eksetastiki kai na to giortasw me mia 2imeri soura...)
> 
> Basika kala kai me pire tilefono o koukos giati apo tote pou gam*** to filesystem kai den eixa xrono na kanw 1 evdomada compile to gentoo (me kde kai ta sxetika) kai evala fedora (ti argokinito pragma einai ayto - btw perasa to kde 3.2.2 kai sernetai ston ypologisti mou enw to 3.1.2 pou eixe to fedora apo tin arxi pigaine sfaira! - 3eroume ti ftaiei?) ekopsa tis episkepseis sto forum tou gentoo giati evlepa ti leksi emerge kai me epiane kata8lipsi pou to fuckin fedora den exei tetoia kolpa...
> 
> Ayta apo mena.
> ...

 

Egine file  :Smile: 

Oso gia to kde, na sou pw oti einai gnosto... ala den thimame akrivos pio topic to elege... pantos eitan sto Desktop Environments, gia kane search  :Wink: 

----------

## Spyretto

spyretto ... :Cool: 

----------

## Deathwing00

To site idi doulevei!

http://hellenicgentoo.sourceforge.net

Akoma kanoume merika administration tasks... alla einai 100% operative  :Wink: 

----------

## ktolis

+ ktolis (member since 2001   :Wink: )

----------

